# Anderson Vinyl Windows...



## Metzger (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm currently painting the exterior of a 100 year old house. The homeowners replaced all of the original wood windows with a more updated vinyl window made by Anderson. All of the windows still have the original wood casing surrounding them, so they are basically a vinyl Window with a wood casing surrounding each one. Sorry I don't have a picture, they are very basic. All of the vinyl is a stock brown factory color which is great, but there are 3 vinyl windows that are factory white. The homeowners want these 3 white windows to match the brown windows. They're not concerned with a perfect match, just as close as possible. My question is can these vinyl windows be painted? I have 15 years of painting experience, but I have never been asked to do this. I was thinking about a high quality spray paint primer and finish, but I wanted to get other opinions before I tackle this. Have any of you painted vinyl windows? Do you know of any products that will work? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

A good cleaning, scuff sand, tack, bonding primer, finish coats.

That's how I've done them, brushed. 

Some might say you don't need a bonding primer, just a super duper advanced acrylic coating technological style. I like priming.

I would suggest aura or ben or some paint that has new acrylic tinting technology though, since it sounds like the color is deep base and susceptible to fading.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> A good cleaning, scuff sand, tack, bonding primer, finish coats.
> 
> That's how I've done them, brushed.
> 
> ...


He could order a _special formula_ for these windows so he does not have to prime.

Pat


----------



## pucks101 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have done something similar,
believe it or not, with Gripper. I know lots of people with dog me for using a Glidden product. But I used it once and I actually liked it...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wipe with xylol and prime with Stix.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

You can prime, you don't have to. I would treat it the same as vinyl siding. Clean, and paint. 

As long as the product is recommended for vinyl, otherwise prime....that's what I meant to say


----------



## pentalpainters (Jan 25, 2011)

Anderson used to make a spray paint that would match the brown (terratone) windows.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

pucks101 said:


> I have done something similar,
> believe it or not, with Gripper. I know lots of people with dog me for using a Glidden product. But I used it once and I actually liked it...


 Nothing wrong with Gripper, it has it's uses. Actually, there's nothing wrong with Glidden, they have some good stuff like all the other paint companies.


----------



## abegaskins (Oct 14, 2011)

I work as an engineer for MGM Industries. We paint vinyl windows and doors. I agree with some of the posts. Scuff with green scotchbrite, wipe with acetone, paint with a good quality latex paint. If you want dark colors, make sure you use paint that has reflective pigments. SW has paint for vinyl, so does BM. We also sell paint for PVC. http://mgmindustries.com/Paint_colors.html


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Id be careful, alot of vinyl windows are voided in warranty after being painted.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> Id be careful, alot of vinyl windows are voided in warranty after being painted.


If they need painting, they're probably out of any warranty anyways. Better yet, they should be warranty replaced  unless of course the color change is purely cosmetic.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> If they need painting, they're probably out of any warranty anyways. Better yet, they should be warranty replaced  unless of course the color change is purely cosmetic.


NC, Most window warranties when you read the limitations are comic. "fading due to natural elements " i thought it was lifetime

It sounds like they just had them replaced, and alot of vinyl replacement windows nowadays do have alot of limitations in warranty. Painting is a common one. Idk how long they have been there or what the deal is but just laying it out there.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

pucks101 said:


> I have done something similar,
> believe it or not, with Gripper. I know lots of people with dog me for using a Glidden product. But I used it once and I actually liked it...


 Gripper is nothing to gripe about!Ive used it more than once.Very gripping experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Gripper is nothing to gripe about!Ive used it more than once.Very gripping experience.:thumbsup:


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

pucks101 said:


> I have done something similar,
> believe it or not, with Gripper. I know lots of people with dog me for using a Glidden product. But I used it once and I actually liked it...


Gripper is a good product we use it quite often. Just too bad we have to visit the Depot to get it. I have used the professional line Glidden Gripper for $8 more a gal and found it to be identical to what Depot sells.


----------

